# pink hairs



## jnastyblunts (Aug 21, 2007)

Ive heard about some plants having pink hairs, i was wondering how this happens cause I WANT IT.  Is it a strain or the conditions that the plant needs to be grown in.


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 21, 2007)

It is all in the genetics man.  There are even strains that grow red and purple "hairs" as well.  For example, Swazi RedBeard will produce red pistils.  Beautiful though aren't they!


----------



## medicore (Aug 21, 2007)

My plant's hairs are pink.  The guy who gave me the seeds said they were Afghani Goo.  :hubba:


----------



## HGB (Aug 21, 2007)

I believe it to be mainly geno related  all tho cool temps can bring it on in certain strains

here's the results of a pot-o-gold female I crossed with a northern lights#5 male

from white to red with all shades in between :hubba:


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 22, 2007)

Interesting topic, the leaves surrounding my sativa girls are going purple around the buds.
Is this meant to happen aswell?


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 22, 2007)

Man do those pics look tasty,
   MMMMMMmmmmMMMM I can smell it now. I love the coleration ya know ? For some of you older folks here HighTimes once carried some pics of some MJ that was tall and colored pink. Can you imagine what a totally pink plant looks like ?  I will try to find the articles, but it's been a long time. 
  I wonder if HighTimes would still have the pics stored somewhere ? Hmmm I think it might be good to ask them myself, I'll let you guys know what I find.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Mutt (Aug 22, 2007)

Old Toby said:
			
		

> Interesting topic, the leaves surrounding my sativa girls are going purple around the buds.
> Is this meant to happen aswell?


 
Cold temps will do it...but do see strains with the trait..like HGB said. He found it to be a possible Genotype.   (study mendel's law for difference between phenotype and genotype) 

Always love that pic HGB...the hues are fascinating. :aok:


----------



## jnastyblunts (Aug 22, 2007)

nice i live in a colder temperatured zone so hopefully ill be getting some type of crazy coloring.  Ill let you guys know and probily will be posting pics. peace


----------



## A.K. (Aug 24, 2007)

the bud picture of the month is a pink strain


----------



## trichnut (Aug 25, 2007)

medicore said:
			
		

> My plant's hairs are pink. The guy who gave me the seeds said they were Afghani Goo. :hubba:


i did some afghani goo last year. there was so much frost it was discusting but no pink hairs on mine.  the guy i got the clones from was well respected in the area.  I wish i could still get that strain


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 25, 2007)

medicore said:
			
		

> My plant's hairs are pink. The guy who gave me the seeds said they were Afghani Goo. :hubba:


 

thats is a delicious strain, tastes like a blue moon beer too me


----------

